# JD 770 R3 to R4 tire change



## outwestranch (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi, this is outwest,
I am changing my JD 770 ag tires to R4 and want to use the same rims. I have seen older threads on this and wonder if anyone has updated info on using my ag rims for the R4 tires. Don't have the extra bucks to buy new rims.
BTW, this '98 JD 770 has really been a great tractor for small projects, wish I had the loader to go with it.
Thanks,
outwest


----------



## TraderMark (Nov 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum outwestranch.

Edited because I completely misread your post.

Trying advertising on Craigslist or Facebook in some of the farm groups near you.

Mark


----------

